# Massmansteve's Journey back to the stage 2012



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Well a little late but better late then never I say. I competed last April in the NABBA Wales competition, and shortly after suffered a slipped disc after a dramatic re-feed! was up 10kg in a matter of 5 days.

Anyway I am now focusing on competing later on in the year in the NABBA England Competition in October. I was hoping to make the September UKFBB but I have left dieting too late and dont want to push my body so hard this year.

Here is my current fattage lol



This is where I was last year starting my journal in Nov 2011



And ended up onstage like this:-



I have packed on some more muscle since last year , despite having a set back with my back and lost training for 12 weeks. But I am determind more then ever now to get in shape and ripped to the bone this time. I will be putting daily updated of food and training.

Thanks for listening and big thankyou in advnace for your support and positive words


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Will be following bud.

Are you doing the show mid Oct in Doncaster?

Also what class are you doing


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks Rotsocks

yes on the 13h isnt it? I will defo do that one if I am in shape for it, I will do class 4. I dont want to put too much pressure on myself because of what happened to my back because I was lucky last year that it spontaneously want back into place and stopped pressing on the nerve. If it happens again i might not be luck. But I have changed my leg training(standing calf raises with 300kg certainly weren't helping my disk! lol


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Went to this show last year as its not far from me.

Was packed last year and is a nice friendly show.

All the best with your prep pal


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Went to this show last year as its not far from me.

Was packed last year and is a nice friendly show.

All the best with your prep pal


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks pal

Looking forward to the transformation

And saying leaner afterwards


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Not having a go at you on this I'm just really curious about it.

But... why the bother blocking out your face when you compete now? Your number at the Wales show was #8 and even without that surely anyone could workout who you are?

As I say... just curious???


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Lol nice comments buddy but it is far easier for people to identify me by picture from my place of work, then it is for them to call the competition organised and find out. That's the reason pal


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

massmansteve said:


> Lol nice comments buddy but it is far easier for people to identify me by picture from my place of work, then it is for them to call the competition organised and find out. That's the reason pal


Aaaahh work related. Say no more!! Fully understand that.

Well all the best on the road back to the stage. Hope you do well.


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks buddy I'll get some diet and training posts up swn. Can u lend me ur back for the comp.? Awesome lat spread!


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Today was chest and triceps

Flat bench

1x60 k

2x80k

3x110k

4x110k

Dumbbell incline flys

1x 35k

2x35k

3x35k

4x35k

Cable crossovers (strict form nice and slow)

4sets of 12 rps

Dips 3x body weight

X8

X6

X10

Going to start weighted next ses and do these before chest(alternate each week)

Overhead extensions with cable

70kgx 10

80kgx 10

60kgx 12

Cable extensions to failure to finish

Diet -

Meal 1 100g oats and protein shake

Meal2 150g chicken and small jack potato

Meal 3 150g chicken and basmati rice with Nando peri peri

Meal 4 mrp

Train and 25min cardio

Meal 5 150g cod with asparagus

Meal 6 10 egg whites

Feeling great today got all my meals in although missed cardio this morning due to work.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

massmansteve said:


> Thanks buddy I'll get some diet and training posts up swn. Can u lend me ur back for the comp.? Awesome lat spread!


Cheers mate, probably about the best pic I have ever had taken and I took it myself with a timer.

By the way I charge per flex so make it count on stage!!!


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Haha very good bro  any plans to compete yourself?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Good luck with this mate, will be following.

I'll be at the donny show too, was rammed last year


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks buddy, when you getting back on stage en? I hope dieting will be easier the second time

Round hehe


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah, got a journal on here. Going for Leeds in sept.

Dieting is just life now


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

I'll check it out fella. Good luck matey, I was planning September but I won't make now. Starting my diet has taken time this yr. yea cardio and careful is a must with my metabolism haha


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

massmansteve said:


> Haha very good bro  any plans to compete yourself?


No mate, at 6"2 I got allot of mass to put on to stand on stage lean.

Plus I am not happy with my chest and allot of that stems from something going wrong in my joints or an in balance. Got a physio who after many has finally locked onto what I have been trying to tell them all and felt the front delt tissue after working on the pecs so hopefully make progress there. Going forward happy to just try get as big as possible and be 10%. Make an "effort" now to drop 6% of bodyfat to get to 10% and see what I look like there.

Keep us updated on your prep mate.


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

alright buddy good luck with this, you not doing the Port Albert 1 anymore then?


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

TaintedSoul, I suppose its one bonus of being 5'8'' lol Do you find your front delts take over in pressing movements? I certainly have found this personally, can never isolate the inner pec and only recently by ditiching all flat pressing and moving to incline press/fly have i seen some benefits..

hey tj, well i have been a bit slow on the update to diet as im sure you can see from the pic's. I would love to make it for the porttalbot comp but also in the back of my mind i dont want to stress my back too much this time. you on track?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Sometimes they do, I've learnt to isolate things loads better over the last year or so and always do rotator exercises before hand religiously. But during physio the lady pointed out things that should be happening and not. Like no cartilage rebound when stretching arms in certain position, and also on second session picked up the area on the delts I have always been moaning to physios about and they have always ended up just giving a short term fix by releasing tension in the pecs. I get good results staying on DB's and not trying to be a hero pushing silly weight on bench, also bringing elbows in a little more and this has given a decent contraction, then finish up on cable work and they sore for 2 days. They growing but still uneven, so will see if it can be resolved this year. I think my shoulder/pec development would be much further ahead if I had sorted this out years ago.

You mentioned incline.. there was a period I couldn't lift a 2kg to the fridge without arm collapsing. Stopped flat bench for almost a year and only did incline/decline and things came right.

What injuries you got mate? Have you found the incline press working better. It does bring in the delts a little more but you say it's much better?


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Sounds like that physio has helped u no end bro!

I think the position with my elbows further back so the chest is pre stretched has helped me utilise the pecs more. Plus focusing on for, more and pausing at the top and bottom. Form form form

Just my lower back- last disk on spine protruding onto sciatica . Just got be careful and train sensibly . No more deads or squats unfortunately - and it's not for want of trying. Thank god for fst training and modern leg machines amen hammer strength lol


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Good Cardio this morn, nice to get out in the real world and off a machine. did 1.5hr intervals of jogging and powerwalking. Great calf pump and set my metabolism up for the day. Diet has been good.

next week is going to be cardio only because I am off to sit on a beach for a week to relax 

Will be back in a week refreshed and ready to focus on prep 100%, hopefully I can make the NABBA Wales in 9 weeks - that would be a better comp for me


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

yea mate im doing ok with any luck the way things are going i should be ready a few weeks early so gonna try and maintain the low bf and eat up into the show (thats the plan anyway just hope my head doest decide to change its mind lol)

take it easy on ur back mate last thing you want is more time out from the gym


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Sounds like you on track buddy well done thanks for the positive words I'll defo be keeping tabs on my back

Through the prep and not ignoring any niggles. Just got to get my holiday out of the way hehe


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Only just seen this thread Steve, enjoy your week and when you get back full steam ahead for the port talbot show! I'll get you ready dont you worry about that!!!


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks buddy I know u can get me peeled in time  u never fail! I'm enjoying escaping the rain in wales haha


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Just got back from sunny Tunisa, 10 egg whites and im off to bed.

Got my morning cardio to look forward and gym session. Feeling very re-charged and ready for this prep now, looking forward to peeling off this fat now..


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

looking greart yourself too, thanx for the nice comment 

and best of luck of course on the prep :thumb:


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Your more then welcome  and thanks I cant wait to get going now, 9 weeks out so it's going to be cardio, cardio and then i might to some more cardio - with perfect diet.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

massmansteve said:


> Your more then welcome  and thanks I cant wait to get going now, 9 weeks out so it's going to be cardio, cardio and then i might to some more cardio - with perfect diet.


oh wow 9 weeks thats very close, but knowing you just had some nice time in Tunisia I bet you cant wait to hit the cardio and more cardio


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Well i pulled 2 stone off in 7 weeks for the last prep, and I've got the best coach ever and have every faith in his judgement to get my leaner and fuller then ever!!


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Today went perfect considering i had been on holiday for a week, I was so hungry for it though, running through workouts in my mind and supps .. SAD i know

6:15 - 45min cardio, mixed intervals

Diet has been perfect all day, had a few MRP as i couldnt get all the food i needed last night, but tonight I have just got myself 44 chicken breast, 90 eggs , oats, rice, all that goos shti haha

Trained Quads today

Leg press

4 working sets of 200kg (going light as i skip lets quite often but no mor!

hack squat

4 worksing sets of 100kg, nice and deep

leg extensions (single leg)

3 sets with half the stack

4 sets of inner thigh upductors (nothing to do with the polish girl on the next machine.. honest:whistling

did 60kg, trying to bring the inner leg development up. I cant risk squats now after my disk problem because even 50kg gives me issues  and to think three years ago i was popping up 190 and winning in power lifting!

Attempted lunges with kettle bells but at this point i had no balance and looked like a complete idiot so I claimed 34 floors of stairs(according to Mr stairmaster - 20min)

followed by some whey and vitargo

hour half later

lean port and procoli

10pm

10 egg whites(boiled them, buggers took me 35min to eat and that was with the dog helping :thumbup1: )

Roll on morning cardio, ill be on the stairlift to get down from my bedroom hahah:clap:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

massmansteve said:


> Well i pulled 2 stone off in 7 weeks for the last prep, and I've got the best coach ever and have every faith in his judgement to get my leaner and fuller then ever!!


oh thats great, now your bits that need to be done


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

What bits Ruta, have I got white bits, did i miss a coat of dream tan haha


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

massmansteve said:


> What bits Ruta, have I got white bits, did i miss a coat of dream tan haha


those prep bits, you know training, dieting, cardio etc


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

God sorry, I just spent two hours preparing food for the next few days.

Yes I am learning all the time in this sport


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

supper, yum


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

massmansteve said:


> supper, yum
> 
> View attachment 87854


oh wow i just realised I eat too much, waaay too much 

looks tasty tho


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

was delicious, been looking for an alternative to cod and seabass is a clear winner...


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

massmansteve said:


> was delicious, been looking for an alternative to cod and seabass is a clear winner...


have you tried haddock? I ate sea bass at Jamies Italian, tasted amazing, unfortunately I cant cook like that  how you prepared yours? fried on pan or grilled?


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Yea I can manage a nice smoky haddock I must admit  I pan fried it with a squirt of pam and pepper. Came out superb considering it was farm foods frozen ( taste better if y defrost it first)


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Here me go morning cardio. My legs are mega sore from the thigh abductor I literally can't touch my inner quad muscle it's raw  ice bath would definetly be an advantage after legs but I think the cold would send me into cardiac arrest haha


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Sort a lot today, paying for my week off. Had a good shoulder workout tonight, hit the sides hard to try and get some width and the hammer strength press . Diet been good again, not too hungry yet thankfully!

Funny thing I'm getting cramp behind my balls after morning cardio lol must be the bloody clen


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Last meal thank god , 10 egg whites 30g. Cheese(not idea but hey I'm not perfect and it taste

Good) getting twitchy now and dreamin of my sat cheat meal lol


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

massmansteve said:


> was delicious, been looking for an alternative to cod and seabass is a clear winner...


Love Seabass but its to expensive to eat every meal.


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

its bloody lovely and was on offer in Farm Foods, was the same price as haddock with my vouchers and tastes much better if you defrost it first... i still find fish hard to eat. And Tuna can kill me, im totally allergic to it! last time i had some my head doubled in size and i had to have adrelin and 30 piritin tabs lol.. wish it would make my arms swell twice the size id be on those tuna shakes then - yuk LOL


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Im sick of fish already, i remember how how hard it was to eat last time lol haddok tonight

anyway

tired today, been hitting AM cardio of 40 min every morning this week and 20 after the gym

Tonight I did:

Standing hamm curls

4 working sets of 20,12,10 reps

seated hamm curls

4 sets 55kgx 10, x12,x11

2 sets of good mornings with 15 kg for a little stretch as they were tight

seated hammerstrength calf press

100kgx25

150kgx 10

250kg x 8

250kgx 6 (legs shaking at this point)

seated calf raise 15kg for 3 sets to failure on each

3 sets of crunches


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

massmansteve said:


> View attachment 87968
> 
> 
> Last meal thank god , 10 egg whites 30g. Cheese(not idea but hey I'm not perfect and it taste
> ...


Whats in store for Saturdays cheat meal? I would ask if its something really tasty but Im reckoning anything half normal is super tasty right now?!


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

I have been fine until about wed. then the planning started

If my coach lets me im having

corn fed chicken breast wrapped in parma ham or bacon

roast potatoes

organic carrots(lil cuties with the green still on lol)

Roast Parsnips

Home made stuffing

GRAVY!

And a Freshly baked Flan with a manderine topping

IF i havent lost enough weight, ill just imagine that meal LOL


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Arms tonight and stepper. It's been a long week of work and training I'm feeling floored.

2sets of dips for some reason I was pumping out 4 sets of 15 before I went away - I have a sneaky suspicion that creatine is causing this as my lifts have been down. I'm so pumped its painful to do some movements . Might be phycolgixal and only had 5 to 6 hr sleep a night all week.

Hammer dips 4 sets of 85kg - 10 reps

St bar push downs 60k x 10-20 reps for 4 sets

French press 35 kg - 3 sets of 8

Hammer preecher curls- 4 working sets of 8-10

Lying inc curls 7.5k for 3 sets of 12

Hammer curls 3 sets of 20 kg


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Tommorrows desert ( only small slice ) hope my am weight shows a loss

Yum


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

massmansteve said:


> Tommorrows desert ( only small slice ) hope my am weight shows a loss
> 
> Yum
> View attachment 88125


Nice!! I've got my fingers crossed for you, that looks lovely!


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Aww thankyou hunny  I'm feeling tighter and has two comments already I lost weight so I'll be glad to see tommorrow . Makes me feel like I'm like on biggest looser or something haha last prep I never weighed! Just used mirror.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

massmansteve said:


> Aww thankyou hunny  I'm feeling tighter and has two comments already I lost weight so I'll be glad to see tommorrow . Makes me feel like I'm like on biggest looser or something haha last prep I never weighed! Just used mirror.


Yay, thats ace, and sounds very promising for the scales. Lol, you're not alone with that feeling, I cant wait to get on the scales tomorrow either, although sometimes I do take too much notice of the scales when I shouldnt, messes with me head too much at times. The mirror is a good guide though, and I use my clothes too which I find the best guide for me.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

massmansteve said:


> Tommorrows desert ( only small slice ) hope my am weight shows a loss
> 
> Yum
> View attachment 88125


say what  you kidding right, you not gonna eat that unless you share with girls here


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

theres more then enough for you girls  Theres nothing more satisifying then baking a hungry contest prep hunny a cake hahah


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

massmansteve said:


> I have been fine until about wed. then the planning started
> 
> If my coach lets me im having
> 
> ...


Its unreal how much thought you put into choosing the food for that one cheat meat per week.

Not started my cheat meals yet but when i do I will do a separate shop just for my cheat meal.

I also save all the sweets and chocs that my 4year old gives me through the week to eat after


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

I know mate, ill choose something different every week if the fat loss is on PAR, would love a curry but too much oils and saturates. I have learnt from last year no more cheat days comprising of packs of biscuits and apple turnovers.


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Well I weighed this morning and I'm 1lb down  sign


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

massmansteve said:


> Well I weighed this morning and I'm 1lb down  sign


How much were you hoping for? Im only down 1/2lb this week on the scales but 1/2 inch off my bum so quite a good change this week. You said you were feeling tighter so maybe you've changed a decent amount but just scales arent reflecting the true change as they sometimes dont? Did you get treat meal?


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Yes your probably right I should have measured my waist. Good effort on your bum- have you tried tropical youbine on it? Not that there is anything wrong I rate it highly from your journal lol

Cheat meal I have just eaten and I'm absolutely starving now - dam u carbs! Well worth the extra money for some corn fed chicken it was awesome. I hope to see a 2-3lb loss a week given my thermo's and cardio but composition has changed and I have had three comments in work that I lost weight !


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

massmansteve said:


> Yes your probably right I should have measured my waist. Good effort on your bum- have you tried tropical youbine on it? Not that there is anything wrong I rate it highly from your journal lol
> 
> Cheat meal I have just eaten and I'm absolutely starving now - dam u carbs! Well worth the extra money for some corn fed chicken it was awesome. I hope to see a 2-3lb loss a week given my thermo's and cardio but composition has changed and I have had three comments in work that I lost weight !


Lol, thanks, never heard of the topical yohimbine, is it worth a go do you think? Never had yohimibine but heard quite a bit about it, just didnt know you could get a topical version, could be interesting.

Glad you enjoyed it, its fab when you've looked forward to it all week and it really was as good as you thought it would be, heaven on a plate!

Maybe take pics & measurements so that you can gauge progress other than what scales say? Ive got to take pics and measurements on a weekly basis to email to my PT, and just been going through them now. I think overall I can see some progress from the pics, but alongside measurements, scales and my clothes, I can see changes.


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Well I find it stronger then effedrine and clen the oral and injectable form. The injectable form does work because I used it in my stomach last prep and had an indent where I had site injected from the decrease of fat. It can't hurt (tropical that it) u just rub it in yourself 40mim before cardio . The yank boards rave about it and I bought it from there. It worked for my ex misses. She's a gymnast with a full six PAC etc but stores all her fat in her bum so we tried it and it reduced hers a couple inches over 6 weeks. I'll dig out the product name and research for u once I wake up from my carb comma.

Yes I took some pics and I can see more separation so I think this is y last time I never weighed because it messes ur head a little


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

massmansteve said:


> Well I find it stronger then effedrine and clen the oral and injectable form. The injectable form does work because I used it in my stomach last prep and had an indent where I had site injected from the decrease of fat. It can't hurt (tropical that it) u just rub it in yourself 40mim before cardio . The yank boards rave about it and I bought it from there. It worked for my ex misses. She's a gymnast with a full six PAC etc but stores all her fat in her bum so we tried it and it reduced hers a couple inches over 6 weeks. I'll dig out the product name and research for u once I wake up from my carb comma.
> 
> Yes I took some pics and I can see more separation so I think this is y last time I never weighed because it messes ur head a little


Oh that would be fab, and will look it up too. Anything that can help is worth a try. My upper body is coming along ok, its just my bum and thighs that retain fat for fun. Cheers for that though!! 

Yep, the scales can be such a head mess, the joys of comp prep eh?!?!


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

No prob, just come out of carb comma. Be in touch tomorrow with links , it can only help


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Pre workout mug


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

massmansteve said:


> Yes your probably right I should have measured my waist. Good effort on your bum- have you tried tropical youbine on it? Not that there is anything wrong I rate it highly from your journal lol
> 
> Cheat meal I have just eaten and I'm absolutely starving now - dam u carbs! Well worth the extra money for some corn fed chicken it was awesome. I hope to see a 2-3lb loss a week given my thermo's and cardio but composition has changed and I have had three comments in work that I lost weight !


This is why I thhink its a good idea to measure bodyfat weekly so that if you have a week with no loss as long as the calipers are telling you bf is down you are going in the right direction.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Rotsocks said:


> This is why I thhink its a good idea to measure bodyfat weekly so that if you have a week with no loss as long as the calipers are telling you bf is down you are going in the right direction.


yeah thats true, i started doing that, but mine is bit mystery as scales show im waaay leaner  I think might not doing it right but as weeks go it will def helps


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks both what ones do you recommend ? Acc u measure ones?


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Been quite last few days as I been wiped out training with my old training partner - we did back yesterday and 25 sets of new exercises for me- needless to say I'm DOMS to the max today

Chest tonight

Gvt 10x10 - 90kg

4 sets of dumbella 30 kg

5 sets of fst flys

35 min treadmill

Getting into the diet now nicely and body is changing nicely. Don't know whether to work abs directly to bring then out bigger this year ?

Mood is good but the hunger is setting is as my metabolism gets faster and faster ...


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

trained in my home gym tonight due to time, but always time for a snap. bear in mind me abs dont come out until the last 3-4 weeks(based on last year)



of and i was chuffed because im atleast 2 inches thicker on the chest as the safetly bar no longer stops the barbell from crushing on my chest slowly bit surly in this game - been at least a 8-9 month stretch since i trained at home


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Boom morning cardio . I'm so hot All.the time could this be down to t3?


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

had temp all day and tired today so had a rest night plus 150 extra carbs just to make me a but happier lol..

have to be monster session tommorrz now to deplete the glycogen before refeed on saturday! curry this week and satay potatoes!


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

temp gone an worked out what it was in the end.

Amazing arm sess tonight, im getting stronger and losing my belly! - hell i can even see my winky now LMFAO

today

45min cardio this morning

meals perfect all day, 45g protein each, 2 portions of 100g poridge, 2 portions of 100g basmatti.

green beans and chicken for tea, and just had me 10 egg whites wih tabasco

workout:

st barbell curls 4 sets with 30 kg (drag curls)

thick arbell cheat curls with 45kg

seated hammerstren iso curls 20kg

cable hammer curl bar 3 sets to finish.

kept all sets 6-8 reps after watching dorian yates dvd

weighted dips 35kgx 4 working sets

skullys x3 only managed 5reps

overhead rope push 3 sets of 12 to sqeeze the long head

15min on stepper as they were closing.

cant wait for tommorrow its cheat meal yipeee...curry this week


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

massmansteve said:


> temp gone an worked out what it was in the end.
> 
> Amazing arm sess tonight, im getting stronger and losing my belly! - hell i can even see my winky now LMFAO
> 
> ...


do you count kcals for cheat meal too?


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

not at all last year i had a cheat day! and i still had a semi 8 pac


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

The curry is cooking, garlic bread, onion baji,popadoms.. omg i cant wait for this cheat meal


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

massmansteve said:


> The curry is cooking, garlic bread, onion baji,popadoms.. omg i cant wait for this cheat meal


OMG!!! That sounds heavenly, very very very jealous! :drool: Do we at least get a picture?


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Im sorry hun, for your own sake i didnt take a picture because i wasnt sure if today is your cheat day? i can take a sugar free jelly photo for you though xx:001_tt2:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

massmansteve said:


> Im sorry hun, for your own sake i didnt take a picture because i wasnt sure if today is your cheat day? i can take a sugar free jelly photo for you though xx:001_tt2:


 mg: Gutted I didnt see! Was it as good as I've been imaging? I have had a cheat meal but nothing extravagant, just tuna pasta with a snickers for after, and of course, protein jelly!! x


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Ps, show shoes were 6 inch platform heels! I was tall for once!


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Keeks said:


> mg: Gutted I didnt see! Was it as good as I've been imaging? I have had a cheat meal but nothing extravagant, just tuna pasta with a snickers for after, and of course, protein jelly!! x


It was amazing to be honest and had a clearest slice for desert then fell sleep lol just goes to show crap food makes u feel crsp. Next week I'll have u a nice pic promise xxx

Your cheat meal cud kill me I'm allergic to tuna lol wind pipe closes and face

Doubles in size


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Ps, show shoes were 6 inch platform heels! I was tall for once!


I wish I could weath them I'd give that tall class a run for thier money then haha


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

massmansteve said:


> It was amazing to be honest and had a clearest slice for desert then fell sleep lol just goes to show crap food makes u feel crsp. Next week I'll have u a nice pic promise xxx
> 
> Your cheat meal cud kill me I'm allergic to tuna lol wind pipe closes and face
> 
> Doubles in size


It sounded amazing, and probably a good job there was no picture otherwise I would've been licking my laptop!  Whats the plans for next weeks meal then? Heck, thats a bit rubbish with the tuna thing! Is it just tuna or other fish too?

Gotta admit, show shoes are a good advantage for the womens classes, especially for me, a little short a**! x


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Licking the laptop i think your on too little carbs.. made me laugh though hun thanks haha

this week its poridge and jacketpotoes, all clean. Had a killer session with prep coach and mate and he checking my progress so im dropping 250 carbs this week  i thought my diet was feeling to easy LOL

Yea just Tuna, but i generally dont like fish unless its from the chippy lol

how tall are you? im only 5'8


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

massmansteve said:


> Licking the laptop i think your on too little carbs.. made me laugh though hun thanks haha
> 
> this week its poridge and jacketpotoes, all clean. Had a killer session with prep coach and mate and he checking my progress so im dropping 250 carbs this week  i thought my diet was feeling to easy LOL
> 
> ...


  Yep, too little carbs, and chocolate and quark and all sorts of other stuff!!!! Ha ha, good luck with dropping the carbs, you'll be licking the screen too when foods mentioned!

Mmm chippy fish, its one of the best me thinks!! I love chippy, havent had one for ages so that will be in the post comp hit list.

Im 5'2


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

i know im dredding it, ill be wiped out by friday and dreaming of saturdays refeed. i got to go it thought or i just wont be able to make this contest in 8 weeks.

yea cant beat chippy, thats a nice hight, so your my hight with those killer heels :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Subbed


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Welcome Kay xx


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Thank u Steve  not long now for u!!


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Watch this space, big changes happening next two weeks, keeping pics off now till these changes take affect.. top secret plan initiated


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Look forward to seeing and hearing about the changes! I might make a new journal... A more serious one..


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

I think your making cracking progress without one. Looking SHARP in your pictures Kay x


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks Steve  I have days where I feel great and can really see a change but other days I just feel flat like I look the same as I did 5months ago, so I like compliments lmao


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

doing good mate 250 drop in carbs!! haha good luck with that mate


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

yea i only need to look at carbs to get fat or they were way to high given the short time frame i have. But im hungry for this and positive. Thats all i need to do the best I can, cant ask for more.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Fatty 

You've got a great attitude Steve, certainly an attitude I will keep in mind!


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks hun I love being called fat haha in work when I cut I'm called skeleton lol

Mind over matter my darling xxx


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Perfect diet then necked 8 bcaas tabs before my pullups and gradually felt sicker an sicker but got temp again as I had too much tren again last night.

Did semi ok back and chest but now I'm on the sofa and can't face food yet  ruta have u been sending me your bugs grrr jk xxx


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

No bcaas today felt great getting tighter without the carbs and has hick ups till 2 am last night and again in work lol

That's my extra cardio lol

Gym

Mill press

Shoulder p

Lateral db

Cable db

Rear delt machine

Couple upright rows

15 min stepper and 15 on bike

Feel good look even better lol - the lines are starting to come woop woop fuk u nasty carbs


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Hamms tonight and done 45 min cardio this morning . On fire today hot hot hot and tired ! Air con on full chat with office babes wearing thier coats haha alpha male style


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Great Arm workout tonight, things are looking more positive now. feeling good and managing my carb cravings. my weight might be down but who cares i can see abs. the Mirror is my friend now and you lot hahahha

wake up, cardio, work(multiple eating) - imagine gym session on drive to gym, smashh **** out of oneself, eat, eat, eat, prep some meals for tommorrow sleep

Repeat all week till cheat day which is tommorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

yes i am finding it hard


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Any progress pics yet mate?

Bet you can't wait for cheat. I'm not even cutting and I seriously cannot wait for cheat meal tomorrow night.


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

lets say big changes this week by losing 250carbs! and adding some stronger fat burning compounds.

gonna wait a few more weeks so you can see some dramatic changes 

i only wish i start these cuts earlier cuz i love my food and need a good 16 weeks not 9 but i can do it!!!!!!!!

what you have as a cheat meal?

im gonna start at the front and make my way back with these


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

alright fella how long u doing 0carb for? im the other way round with regard to prep think id be best off with a 10wk diet get bored around that point and fancy a change but i reckon i could pull it off


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ah cool look forward to the progress mate.

Ermmmm not sure yet but I have bought a cake mixture kit to make a chocolate sponge with choc filling, mail meal I have no idea. Maybe aromatic crispy duck yum!!!!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Do we get pics of cheat meal this week???


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Only if you pm

Me

Those sweaty keeks checks hahaa



And jacket potato



Followed by tea with sugar hmmm I miss my tea's


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

massmansteve said:


> Only if you pm
> 
> Me
> 
> ...


PMSL! Was sweating A LOT this with this mornings session, thought I was going to melt!

Nice cheat meal!


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Haha I hope it works for u must be melting something down there .

Today skipper quads in favour of a 20k bike ride with an old gf . Cycled to the ice cream parlor lol I had my chicken and water , raspberry ripple for me . Yes I am dedicated lol plus a gypsy called me a massive cnvt so boosted my prep psml


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi buddy, just having 30-50 carbs post morning cardio now to keep me alive in work, then nothing till the next morning.

Breakfast cant come around soon enough. I got huge hunger pangs tonight, not aching from cardio yet mind haha. Hope to see some loss of fat this week and will post a pic on saturday with progress(i pray)



tjwilkie said:


> alright fella how long u doing 0carb for? im the other way round with regard to prep think id be best off with a 10wk diet get bored around that point and fancy a change but i reckon i could pull it off


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Tough day today too hot and feel I'm hitting my

Body too much too soon and it's resisting. Had extra carbs today and rest day just to feel normal. Chest tommorrow  and lot of cardio


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

massmansteve said:


> Tough day today too hot and feel I'm hitting my
> 
> Body too much too soon and it's resisting. Had extra carbs today and rest day just to feel normal. Chest tommorrow  and lot of cardio


sounds like fun  are you happy with progress so far?


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Nah I feel too far from my goal but a change in meds and more cardio can change this. Progress is good but I should be at this point a month ago a feel. I'll await my coach,s feedback on the weekend as I only listen to him . My minds playing tricks already lol


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Back in the game


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

massmansteve said:


> Back in the game
> View attachment 89806


I spy jelly!!!!!!! :drool:


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Loads of it! It's the only thing keeping me off the haribo and strawberry liquorice


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Lol, its my saviour of my prep!!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

massmansteve said:


> Back in the game
> View attachment 89806


hehe nice :thumb:

do you boil chicken or fry?


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Lightly fry in spray oil after marinating it in cumin, garlic and normally tandori powder but run out now lol


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice hour cardio done this morning , late for work but who cares work

Comes second in this prep lol! Had breakfast still hungry, had my chicken still hungry lol two sugar free jellies and two litres of water full had a good week of training and weights are going up which is always a bonus on a cut


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds like its going really well mate. An hour cardio.... fck. Im dreading if i ever compete, 20 minutes is a chore at the minute. Would definitely need some eca for that.


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Haha just hit another 40 min - got my coach assessing me tommorrow and don't want him cutting my diet any more haha so pulling my finger well out now


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Just done my 50 min cardio on the mountain- nothing like real outside cardio on the hills! Nice calf

Pump now - arms later and chest meal woohoo


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

What was this weeks cheat meal? Im on Mexican chicken and jacket potato with a Milkybar for afters :drool: And protein jelly!! :drool:


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Haha nice

Peporami pizza, manor cake , pack or harbibo, curry and rice , half cherry pie with ice cream. Scrambled eggs and 5 toast with butter  cheat day ! Same weight today and vascular with abs coming so I enjoyed yesterday and it's helped me add load is my leg session now  sugar free jelly salad and chicken all week now haha


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

mg: Thats obscene, but sounds oh so gooooood!!! :drool:


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Haha I know I was rather shocked to discover there is 1000kcal in a bag of haribo lol I was rather full and looked like

I was pregnant going to bed lol


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Been a bit quiet and getting on with it starting to see my abs come through which is a relief and just finding the general lack of carbs and diet is hitting me hard - I don't think I'll have a chest day this week just one meal around 2kcal and leave it at that. Bumped morning cardio up to an hour now. Was hitting 30 min lunch time but was fining by the time I got home it was lights out on sofa and I'd wake up at almost midnight lol on a plus effedrine has helped by cravings this week , works a lot better than clen at doing this I personally find. Training has been great weights going up which is almost a bonus when cutting


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Come on quad separation u should be stirated by now


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Tear drop coming through now pal.

Keep plodding on,its just a daily grind from here on in.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

massmansteve said:


> Come on quad separation u should be stirated by now
> View attachment 90889


Blimey how much you squatting to get those wheels!


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Rotsocks said:


> Tear drop coming through now pal.
> 
> Keep plodding on,its just a daily grind from here on in.


Thanks pal can't wait to shred up some more away for 4 days in tel aviv now but still hitting my fav Russian gym when I'm there and taking a load of meal replacements keep me going.

Can't wait now as in seeing weekly

Changes but may do the Leeds show or a later one as I don't want to rush with only 4 weeks till my planned show in port talbot . Hope all well with u pal


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

cub said:


> Blimey how much you squatting to get those wheels!


Haha at the beginning I was squatting three times a week , they were 28 inches then but since my disc bulged out of my back and off and in back problems until I had an MRI to discover this id only do leg press and extensions and maybe some hack squats  i would

Love to go back squatting my fav body part to train secod to calfs


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

How longs left mate? Do your legs usually come in last?

Im really wired with mine they are separated leanish and vascular when I have a big gut and not lean at all anywhere else.

They look massive, will look crazy when really lean mate.

Arms look big and vascular.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

You have monster calves aswel.


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks matey they separate last for some reason even after abs but want deep cuts this year . There's a few comps so just hitting things hard and see where I am at in 4 weeks for mr wales then there's Leeds comp After and nabba one also late oct I believe

Hoping for some nice Hamm separation too but won't be wearing these crocs on stage just a sock haha


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> You have monster calves aswel.


Thanks pal so do u judging by ur avi dude . 300kg calf raises all the way for mine they must be all fast twitch fibres I'm sure lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

massmansteve said:


> Thanks pal so do u judging by ur avi dude . 300kg calf raises all the way for mine they must be all fast twitch fibres I'm sure lol


I think it must be the lighting in that pic because there quite a weak point for me along with hams. Quads seem to dominate my legs so im working on bringing the calves and hams up now.

I dont compete and im a million miles off it too so using this time to get any weaknesses so i have a more balanced physique.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

LMAO at the bl00dy crocs haha!


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> I think it must be the lighting in that pic because there quite a weak point for me along with hams. Quads seem to dominate my legs so im working on bringing the calves and hams up now.
> 
> I dont compete and im a million miles off it too so using this time to get any weaknesses so i have a more balanced physique.


Not too bad at all mate I can see what your say they over power the quads, do you train them in the same day? If so try fitiguing the quads first. Deep squats, sldl and finding a good foot position hack squat build the foundation to mine. With calls it's always been very high volume (6sets or mor each exercise ) as your pretty much using them all day- good luck mate I'm sure u can compete


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I havnt done sldl in ages due to bad back so just lying ham curls as the minute.


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Same here fella I can only

Utilise machine now unfortunately

Due to lower l5/s1 disc protrusion last

May after my comp so anything that loads the spine directly is out for

Me. Do 6-8 sets of 6 reps that will shock them as most peoples gamma

Are fast twitch fibres and sprinting also builds them up ( read polonin principles for great hammstring info on his website and book)


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds good mate.


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Things coming on well now and getting great workouts and really into the prep

Mode will upload some pics soon as seeing big changes even though I have held my weight thus far. Anavar rocks and strength is way up on last year prep but it's killing my joints grr


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

How's it going Steve?


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey bro well had a few set backs so I'm going for the midlands comp in six weeks under 90kg. Small tear in pec

Minor and some stitches in me back after mole removal  so no back or chest for two weeks! But I'm still upbeat about making it in six weeks I am

Struggling with the food though as I get

More and more hungry each day . How you doing? Still over dieting hehe looking good in pics fella


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear you've had some setbacks. Hope all picks up for you and will see you at Midlands show! :thumb:


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks hunn I'll be there to win don't worry im a man with a plan and another six weeks of diet is like another prep for me  just got to get my diet dialled in as clean eating for so long as hard for a desert junky like me haha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sorry to hear of the set backs mate. How did the pec tear happen? Thats allways something that worries me (although i have no chest muscles to tear lol)


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Hammer strength incline pressing my strength obviously overtaking my body's lack of water and nutrients. It's much better now just hit arms and will do isolated shoulder and quads

Tommorrow plus bumper cardio session


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

nice one mate, glad it wasnt as bad as it could be. Are you staying lifting heavy as i know alot switch up to higher rep work to reduce risk of injury when in a dieting state?


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Yes now I'm switching to lighter as I'm not gonna gain any muscle or lose now just need to go through the motions and get a good pump and the pumps have been insane lately lol


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

massmansteve said:


> Hey bro well had a few set backs so I'm going for the midlands comp in six weeks under 90kg. Small tear in pec
> 
> Minor and some stitches in me back after mole removal  so no back or chest for two weeks! But I'm still upbeat about making it in six weeks I am
> 
> ...


oh no, thats not good, sorry to hear, thats def not what you want during prep, good luck tho :thumb:


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks ruta no all is lost in lucky there are a few comps around this time of year - least I can still do cardio


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Makes sense to me mate. not many train heavy all through prep like Branch Warren but he is just a freak!


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Yea I was too excited pushing new pb's after adding anavar lol lesson learnt


----------

